# Suunto Smart Belt stopped working



## gerhardo (Apr 22, 2016)

I checked the HR battery level (in a phone app) a couple of days ago before a race yesterday. The level was reported as 0 so I decided to switch battery (to a one purchased at the same as the one in the strap). No connection, so I purchased a new battery. Still no connection. Same with the old battery.


The connectors look clean, no sign of water intrusion. I have "reset" the pod by short-cutting in the pod.


Internal resistance (search for "fellrnr fixing heart rate problems resistance") is about 5KOhm, higher than the 1.2 KOhm fellrnr recommends, but the strap works as bad/good as when I got it a year ago. Anyone that has measured on a fairly new strap?


I can get some kind of response from the pod by using the Android app IpSensorMan. If I put a battery without using the lid, the app will go from Searching to Tracking, but no HR data. Movescount app and the Ambit has no response.


The Ambit 3 Run (and the phone) connects well with a really crappy CooSpo BTLE strap (strap is falling apart, unreliable, draws battery as the Suunto). The Movesense pod is not working with that strap though.


I like the size of the smart belt but having to replace the battery 4 times a year is too much (Suunto claims 500h and I train 300h /year, I used to switch once a year with Garmin). The batteries are inexpensive but Suunto recommends to replace the lid and o-ring, that cost like buying a belt every year. A new strap (if it solves the problem) could be OK investment, but that is still 25€. A new belt is at 60€, then I go with alternatives or replace the Ambit completely.


Any hints?


----------



## SUPmission (Nov 4, 2015)

Last time I struggled with connection after changing battery, the solution was to remove any previous bluetooth HRM connectivity from the watch and smart phone and initiate new connection. 

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

I just had the same issue.
Solution here: From checking the battery level on the phone, it kept the Bluetooth connected to the phone so the watch could not connect.
Just shut off the BT on the phone and the watch should be happily connecting again.


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

gerhardo said:


> .... replace the battery 4 times a year is too much.....


A bit off topic of me here but you only change the battery 4 times a year.... I find that to be ok. Depends on your intensity/duration.

I have to change my sensor battery every 3 to 4 weeks..... at least 12 battery changes a year (mainly due to my 80km - 100km power walks per month). I wish the smart belt sensor would have used the CR2032 battery then it would last a little longer....


----------



## gerhardo (Apr 22, 2016)

SUPmission said:


> Last time I struggled with connection after changing battery, the solution was to remove any previous bluetooth HRM connectivity from the watch and smart phone and initiate new connection.


I have tried to re-pair, but Ambit and Movescount app does not see the belt at all
Will ask Suunto support.


----------



## gerhardo (Apr 22, 2016)

StupidNinja said:


> A bit off topic of me here but you only change the battery 4 times a year.... I find that to be ok. Depends on your intensity/duration.
> 
> I have to change my sensor battery every 3 to 4 weeks..... at least 12 battery changes a year (mainly due to my 80km - 100km power walks per month). I wish the smart belt sensor would have used the CR2032 battery then it would last a little longer....


That will cost you something like 200€ /year to replace the lid and o-rings...


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

gerhardo said:


> That will cost you something like 200€ /year to replace the lid and o-rings...


Unfortunately a risk I have to take since I use it very often. The battery just do not last long enough for me.

Anyhow I also lube the o-rings quite frequently so no issues so far.

Just that the sensor cover may give way one of these days due to the frequent battery changes.....


----------



## SUPmission (Nov 4, 2015)

StupidNinja said:


> ..you only change the battery 4 times a year.... I find that to be ok.. I have to change my sensor battery every 3 to 4 weeks..... at least 12 battery changes a year (mainly due to my 80km - 100km power walks per month). I wish the smart belt sensor would have used the CR2032 battery then it would last a little longer....


That can't be right to go through a whole good battery every 3 or 4 weeks. I do Ultra distance races and train 3x a week with Best GPS Mode and Route Navigation turned on. And still have enough juice to go over 6 months or more. Did you get your batteries from Suunto? I would have made a complaint and have the HRM checked.

Have a 130km race this weekend and checked my Smart Sensor battery which I last changed 2 mths ago.. And look at that.. 
I also make it a habit to test the cell with an external battery tester before replacement. It also indicates 100%.









Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

I initally thought there's something wrong but it is what it is.

I change my own batteries and use best (1s) GPS tracking.

And it never lasts more than month.

I do not get batteries from Suunto but i have tried batteries from many different suppliers (Duracell, Energizer, Maxell, cheap no name brands, and exotic/expensive imported ones).

The difference in brand (and price) does not appear to translate to longer runtimes. They seems to all end up being depleted. All of them start off well but after 3 to 4 weeks resting voltage of the battery is below 3V.

The same type of batteries i also put on my wife's Polar HR sensor, which also lasts only about 5 weeks. She also does around 60km to 70km power walks per month.

It can't be that both suunto & polar sensor/straps are both faulty at the same time....


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

One other factor that possibly kills my batteries is that my power walks are done in ambient temperatures of between 40C to 48C, very hot and humid. I read that this kills batteries really fast.

However, this does not explain the poor performance of my wife's polar sensor since she does power walks before the Sun even comes up.

Gerhardo.... my apologies for hijacking your thread...

Let's keep this back to his topic.


----------



## gerhardo (Apr 22, 2016)

StupidNinja said:


> Gerhardo.... my apologies for hijacking your thread...


Fun reading, no problem.

My first battery had 90 % shortly after getting the sensor (so probably 100% at purchase). Drained in a couple of months.
Same experience as StupidNinja, expensive no better than cheap.

I keep the sensor/strap in my backpack, so it moves around more than the training. I have seen the signal picked up also from the backpack. Therefore I disconnect one end from the sensor after use. Still bad.


----------



## cerzet (Feb 7, 2016)

StupidNinja said:


> One other factor that possibly kills my batteries is that my power walks are done in ambient temperatures of between 40C to 48C, very hot and humid. I read that this kills batteries really fast.


Do you leave the transmitter attached to the belt while not using it? That would explain it.


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

Nope. Sensor is always removed from the belt, washed and kept aside immediately after each workout.

I also made sure my wife removes her polar sensor from her belt immediately after each use.

Both Suunto and Polar still gets crappy battery life...

So it is not due to that problem.....


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

Gerhardo,

Did you come to any conclusion/solution for your issue?

I gave up on my suunto sensor as I found the build quality to be very poor. When I broke it open I did not like what I saw inside.

I bought a Wahoo Tickr to replace it and did my first 20k power walk today with my Ambit3. Seems to be solid so far. But only time will tell.

The one thing I no longer have are the erratic readings and the super stinky strap. That stinky strap issue is also one problem that affects only the suunto strap. My Polar straps and Wahoo straps performs well without stinking up.

I just wish suunto would produce something more reliable (with better build quality). I love that their strap sensor is so small and wears quite hidden.


----------



## gerhardo (Apr 22, 2016)

StupidNinja said:


> Gerhardo,
> 
> Did you come to any conclusion/solution for your issue?
> 
> ...


Support has not responded in 1,5 weeks.
I assume they will say that the strap is 1 year+1 month and that the warranty is no longer valid. Also, that I opened the sensor without replacing the lid and oring.

Have not decided for a Tickr (the best alternative I have seen), possibly Polar H7/H10, a new Suunto Smart or even replace the Suunto completely.
I like the sturdiness and the GPS but are not so fond of the rest of the package. A TomTom Spark Cardio is not much more expensive than a new BLE strap...
The new MoveSense looks promising and Spartan is improving, I have not written off Suunto yet.
A new Suunto Smart isprobably the cheapest purchase price but most expensive in a year.


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

I see.... Sorry to hear there's still no positive feedback yet from suunto.

I have to agree that the Ambit3 is a fantastic watch but let down by the smart belt.

My Ambit3 peak is my go to watch most of the time because it just does what it is supposed to.

If you don't mind the bulk, the Polar H7 is a very good sensor. If my wife did not grab mine, I would still be using it.

My Wahoo Tickr is still very new but it performed very well on my first 20k power walk yesterday. But it is still new so I don't know how it will fare over time. Maybe other Tickr users can also wade in with their experience.

The Wahoo uses a CR2032 and is supposed to last very long, supposedly much longer than the Polar and Suunto. But I suppose that might also just be marketing speak from Wahoo's side....


----------



## gerhardo (Apr 22, 2016)

Still no response from Suunto.
I used a sale to get a new Smart Sensor. I like the size and it have worked quite well except that it stopped working after a year and ate batteries.
Thinking about replacing the Suunto in a year or so. The SW is a letdown.

The old strap had about 5KOhm resistance, the new had 0,5 KOhm
The new sensor worked with the old belt and the old sensor with the new belt, so it seems like the old sensor no longer could drive the belt.


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear there's still no reply from them about your sensor.

The one good thing I like about the suunto sensor is the size.

But for me, I'd rather take reliability over the size. My sensor gave problems after about 1.6years of use.

I did drop it a few times to the floor but then again so did my Polar sensors (and many times) and they never gave issues. My Polar sensors are > 3 years old.

Since the Suunto sensor has very poor build quality internally just make sure you don't drop it. Dropping it will likely start giving you bad connections again.

All the best!


----------



## gerhardo (Apr 22, 2016)

I got a response from Suunto today. Over three months for nothing. They sure knows how to irritate customers. I had heard that Suunto had good customer care.
I do not think I will bother returning it, I rather forget Suunto.

_We are sorry to hear about any inconvenience this has caused you.

To best address this Suunto device issue, we would like to suggest that you send the device to the service center._


----------



## Run/Lift (Sep 28, 2020)

Egika said:


> I just had the same issue.
> Solution here: From checking the battery level on the phone, it kept the Bluetooth connected to the phone so the watch could not connect.
> Just shut off the BT on the phone and the watch should be happily connecting again.


Bluetooth interference was the issue for me. I noticed it would pair when I stepped out for a run but not before I got on the bike trainer. Cleaned off the terminals but same issue.

I thought it was just the sensor getting old and wonky. After reading your post and having no luck connecting, I turned off the BT radio on the phone (iPhone 11) and it paired instantly. I was able to reconnect the phone / earbuds without issue. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## garciavitor33 (2 mo ago)

I've got the same problem. If i put the battery, without the lid, and press it with my fingers, the Bluetooth signal from the pod shows up for a while. I get a connection with the app and the watch but it only lasts for a minute then disappears. I repeated the same process with the same battery and even 3 new ones and the result was allways the same... I had it for 2 years, the batteries had q great life span so i believe the problem is with the pod itself. Any advices for good and not pricey hr belts?


----------



## cleanton (May 15, 2012)

garciavitor33 said:


> I've got the same problem. If i put the battery, without the lid, and press it with my fingers, the Bluetooth signal from the pod shows up for a while. I get a connection with the app and the watch but it only lasts for a minute then disappears. I repeated the same process with the same battery and even 3 new ones and the result was allways the same... I had it for 2 years, the batteries had q great life span so i believe the problem is with the pod itself. Any advices for good and not pricey hr belts?


There is no "good and not pricey hr belts". Buy a new HR belt from Suunto.


----------



## garciavitor33 (2 mo ago)

cleanton said:


> There is no "good and not pricey hr belts". Buy a new HR belt from Suunto.


So you're saying that there aren't any other good performance hr belts aside from Suunto's?


----------

